# boat registration ?s



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Alright.. The first thing is, I wanna make sure before I do this. I want to use an electric motor on my 8' jon boat. Do I HAVE to register it, in order to use the motor legally?

I'm pretty much banking on the fact that I have to register it, so I was thinking today. Do I need to know the year/make of the boat? Or serial #? It doesn't have the plate on it that has capacities/etc. I'm never going to put a gas motor on it so I'm not super worried about the plate not being there. Just concerned that I might need that info for registration..


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

sirslurpee said:


> Alright.. The first thing is, I wanna make sure before I do this. I want to use an electric motor on my 8' jon boat. Do I HAVE to register it, in order to use the motor legally?
> 
> I'm pretty much banking on the fact that I have to register it, so I was thinking today. Do I need to know the year/make of the boat? Or serial #? It doesn't have the plate on it that has capacities/etc. I'm never going to put a gas motor on it so I'm not super worried about the plate not being there. Just concerned that I might need that info for registration..


 Just Reg your boat is all that is needed.If you dont know the yr make ect...Just know the lenght of the boat.They will list it as unknowen.As for the motor its not needed,Mich


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

[SIZE=-1]*Registration Required* 

If you own a moped, watercraft, or a snowmobile, you must register it with the Department of State (unless it is exempt) and display a registration decal. Once a registration number has been assigned, it cannot be transferred to another moped, watercraft, or snowmobile.


*Watercraft - Title Required* All watercraft 20 feet and longer and all watercraft with a permanently affixed engine, regardless of length, must be titled. Watercraft not required to be titled may be titled as an option.


*Watercraft - Registration Required* 
All watercraft on Michigan waters, including privately-owned lakes and waterways, must be registered except:
watercraft 16 ft. or less, propelled by oars or paddles, and not used for rental or commercial purposes,
non-motorized canoes and kayaks not used for rental or commercial purposes, rafts, surfboards, sailboards, and swim floats, regardless of length,[/FONT]
[*]watercraft registered in another state and used only temporarily in Michigan.
[/LIST]For most watercraft the registration fee is based on length. All registrations expire on March 31 in the third year of issuance.


*Transferring Ownership of a Watercraft 

*If the watercraft is not titled, simply complete the back of your watercraft registration. If you have lost the registration, then a complete bill of sale with the year, make, hull identification number, registration number (if available), and the names and addresses of the buyer and seller may be used to transfer ownership.
If the watercraft is titled, the assigned title is used to transfer ownership. If the title is lost, a duplicate title can be acquired by the owner from a Secretary of State Branch Office. Without an assigned title, a court order or surety bond is needed to transfer the ownership. For watercraft not titled or subject to the title law, the assigned registration is used to transfer ownership. A bill of sale from the registered owner may also be used. For more information contact our Information Center at 1-888-SOS-MICH (1-888-767-6424).
If the new owner does not want a title and the watercraft does not need a title to list a lien (bank loan), the previous owner's title is surrendered when the buyer transfers the registration into their name. The Secretary of State Branch Office will arrange to have the previous title cancelled.

*Correcting Information on a Watercraft Registration *
To correct any information on a watercraft registration, the record needs to be researched. To initiate this, you may visit your local Secretary of State Branch Office or call our Information Center at 1-888-SOS-MICH (1-888-767-6424).


*Transferring Ownership of a Documented Watercraft *
To transfer ownership of a watercraft documented through the U.S. Coast Guard, the buyer will need the assigned registration and the Coast Guard documentation papers in the new owner's name.



[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I had an old 10' jon with the same issue. You will not have a problem, just explain to the secretary of state and they can issue you the registration. I believe they made up the date for mine as 1980 on the registration.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

no motor, no reg needed.

motor, reg needed.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

sirslurpee said:


> Alright.. The first thing is, I wanna make sure before I do this. I want to use an electric motor on my 8' jon boat. Do I HAVE to register it, in order to use the motor legally?
> 
> I'm pretty much banking on the fact that I have to register it, so I was thinking today. Do I need to know the year/make of the boat? Or serial #? It doesn't have the plate on it that has capacities/etc. I'm never going to put a gas motor on it so I'm not super worried about the plate not being there. Just concerned that I might need that info for registration..


anytime you put any type of motor on any vessel it has to be registered. i was required to bring in proof of purchase for my 14' jon boat.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I guess I just think it's kind of foolish to have to register a boat propelled by a trolling motor.. But it's the law. As of now I don't have a proof of purchase but I'm sure I can get one written up no problem.


----------

